# I loves this song :D



## MadClaw (May 21, 2010)

I can't get enough of this!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What do you guys think~


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Not my type but it sounds lively.

Up for an excercise session!


----------



## Gore (May 22, 2010)

cool but idk what it says cuz I don't speak spanish


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> cool but idk what it says cuz I don't speak spanish


Was that sarcasm? It's in Japanese


----------



## MadClaw (May 22, 2010)

it better be sarcasm :0 xD


----------



## Issac (May 22, 2010)

I had a period in my life when I liked that kind of music... it was very short lived though. 

A song I love at the moment is "think i wanna die" by someone still loves you boris yeltsin. it's so happy and mellow and cute


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2010)

Ohhh, me likey, MadClaw. That would be an awesome song to do some remixes on.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Ohhh, me likey, MadClaw. That would be an awesome song to do some remixes on.


Yeah, I thought the same thing, the song's already got a nice beat so making remixes should be easy


----------



## robertw00t (May 22, 2010)

i like this one, myself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwcaQ3qJ88U


----------



## Raika (May 22, 2010)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> nnhhhggnn I can't get enough of this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## logical thinker (May 23, 2010)

I like it, but not that much, it will not go to my playlist (that is composed by only 700 songs).

It was funny trying to understand the title. It says "furai auei" (notice the small "e"). I was thinking, "what is furai?", "aui?". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, I pronounced it fast, "_furai auei_".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "FLY AWAY!"


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 3, 2012)

Raika said:


> QUOTE(MadClaw @ May 21 2010, 02:48 PM)
> I can't get enough of this!!    What do you guys think~


----------

